# Riding mowers, blades slow and kill engine over light grass....?



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, second riding mower to have this issue, but this one got bad real fast. 
Basically, when mowing over grass, not even thick or tall, the mower has trouble. The blades slow, engine chokes and stutters, as if the grass was 3ft tall and thick! But the grass is hardly 6in tall and not very dense. :hair
It used to cut normally, then it ran out of gas, sat there for a week and was filled and got it back working. Now anything other than very spacer and short grass makes the mower struggle. 
I've cleaned out all the dried grass from the belt area, removed bailing twine that gets caught occasionall, blades spun free, didn't help any.
Older mower has the same issue and it's really frustrating. Second mower is fairly new, no damage to it, nothing bent and the belt is fine. :shrug:

So...what the heck is going on and how do I fix it???


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Have you checked the air filter? If it's not breathing right it'll choke down like you're describing.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe it sucked some dirt, or ethanol slime, into the carb.

Working fine, then not after a fuel fill, that's where I'd look first.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep, gunk in the fuel filter or carb could let the engine sound like it's running fine at idle, but make it bog down when it goes under a load. Carb out of adjustment could, too.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Air filter on the 2nd mower looks fine, nothing at all in it. Didn't check the other mower, it has a flat tire, so w/e for now.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like a fuel filter. I had a similar experience with a fairly new (and expensive) riding mower years back. Changing the fuel filter was all that was needed. Ethanol can play havoc. At any rate, with modern mowers and fuels, you should change fuel filters every two years or so. And to help matters, use ethanol-free gas. And changing the air filter or at least cleaning it is always helpful. I had a clogged air filter shut down a push mower once.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

UPDATE
I also had a push mower go to h-ll, as soon as the air filter was changed, it was like a new mower!

BUT
The riding mower is still screwed. New air filter, new oil filter, but oil doesn't fill the filter? Is that normal?
The mower still stutters...so...what else could be wrong? This is a sudden change, it was perfect before...


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe change the fuel filter.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wondering if the blades are in good shape? I have had blades or 1 blade not 100% straight and it changes the balance of the mower.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, it's the fuel filter we changed out, the little clear thing. Is it supposed to fill up or just stay 1/4 filled??
The oil filter we didn't change, that's the bigger, black thing near by, right? Will have to go back to the store for it. 

Blades are fine, this mower hasn't hit any rocks before. The other mower has hit zillions of rocks w/o any issues. 

Our other riding mower has a tiny disk for a filter, am I able to change that out to a better one, the bell shaped filter instead? 
It also has a ruined tire, can I get a whole new wheel and rim ready to go or do I have to magically get the tire off the rim and only replace that??


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

When you say it "sat there for a week" do you mean it sat outside, uncovered? With somewhat similar symptoms, I've cleaned and dried the air filter, checked the fuel filter, cleaned the magneto and it's components and checked the spark plug gap. It usually does the trick but I couldn't tell you which one of the things I did actually solved the problem.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

They all sit out in the elements except in fall and winter. Never had any issues with them getting rained on.

I mean it ran out of gas, I left it there and came back a week later with gas. It didn't rain at all during that time, just sun. 


What is a "magneto" and where is it??


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

The magneto is located under the engine cowling if you have a pull start engine. There are magnets on the flywheel that is always turning. When these magnets pass a set of stationary magnets, they produce the electrical energy needed to produce the spark at the spark plug. A build up of rust on these may cause alack of spark. The engine doesn't have to be out in the rain. High humidity will do it too.
I hope I've explained it well enough.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, the push mower is the only one with a pull chord and that mower now works, it just needed a new air filter. The change was dramatic.

The issue we are having now is with the jon deere riding mower, it has the same issue the older red riding mower has. It cannot cut grass, it stutters, slows, chokes and dies.
But worst yet, the deere turns on but the engine is constantly stuttering. Try to cut grass and as soon as the blades meet even a single blade of grass, it dies. 
We'll be changing the oil filter and oil tomorrow and hoping that does the trick. But if not, what else could cause the engine to be stuttering and having difficulties?

Does the little fuel filter fill with gas or is it supposed to be mainly air with a bit of fuel along the bottom of the little cup?? I can't remember if the old one was full, no air in it, or what. I just remember it being very orange.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you remove the hose before the filter and see if you have a good flow of gas to the filter? It should just run a good steady stream, if no fuel pump. If it has a fuel pump you will need to turn the engine over. Be very careful not to get near a spark. It should shoot out real strong. If not, a fuel pump problem. If you have good flow is water in the tank? No good flow, something is blocking the tank outlet. May be best to completely drain and refill with new gas. Water sinks to the bottom of gas tank and comes out first. An engine won't run good with water in the gas....James


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is what I would do, take it for what you will.

I have had the same problem with my old JD rider after running out of gas on more than one occasion.

I would remove the gas cap and take the fuel line loose after the filter. Then blow into the hose until I hear air bubbles in the tank. Now lower the gas line to a level below the tanks and fuel should run freely out the end of the hose. If it doesn't find your blockage. I have had to do it a couple of times to get everything flowing free. 

I got crap blocking my fuel flow more than once, the above fixed it every time. Normally you have a fuel shut-off switch on a JD just below the tank, that can clog up, but normally you can blow them out using the above method.

NOW: *Because you said it ran fine before you ran out of gas*, I would think your issue is fuel related. But a fouled plug can cause your issues, especially if it is a two cylinder engine. Also valves out of adjustment can give you similar problems.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Changed the oil filter, ran well for a bit, but the fuel filter ran out of gas in it and the engine cut out...
We took the filter out [I got an eye full of gasoline] husband drained all the gas out the tube leading to the little filter, everything came out fine. 
We took the little section of tubing out from the top of the filter to the connection??? and that was also clear. There's two tubes coming off the connection on the other side. Maybe those are clogged???


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Check the fuel cap.. if the vent in it is clogged a vacuum will form in the tank after running a bit and keep the gas from flowing..


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

It sounds like an obstruction in the fuel lines, or something floating around in the fuel tank that clogs the opening. If there is debris in the tank, like a small leaf or anything similar, the flow of gas will move it to the outlet and clog it. 

Also ethanol causes fuel lines to break down internally. You can get a small flap of rubber inside that partially blocks the flow of gas. You can still drain the tank, but when the engine is really sucking fuel, it causes the flow of gas to slow down. Something to think about...


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Checked all the tubes, all clear. We tried with the fuel cap off, doesn't help any. 
Next step, replace all the tubes??? 

*The fuel filter does not automatically fill with gas, is that normal?*

What is the little connection where all the tubes join up? Possible that is clogged? There's no screws or bolts on it that I can find, feels like the plastic will break if I try harder to remove it.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

THIS THING!









I've been calling it the fuel pump. Just found out I'm right! =D
This can get clogged, no? How do I replace it?


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Our rider quit working 2 springs ago. It was the fuel pump. I bought one on ebay & it's been going great ever since. You can test it by disconnecting the outlet hose and turn the key. Hold a coffee can to catch the gas. It should surge fuel into the can. If not, the pump is bad. EZ to repleace... most of them run off vacuum impulse. You need to disconnect the tube leading to the carb in order to test it.

Good luck. I hope it is an easy fix.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

They usually don't get clogged, but the ethanol gas will make the diaphragm stretch and lose its resiliency. Then it won't work. Very common problem.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Also there should be quite a bit of fuel pressure... but I don't know the psi. A dribble isn't enough.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

WOOOHOOO!!
Ok, so after I posted the picture, I found a thread about changing the fuel pump and it mentioned that if you unplug the tube from the carmorator and turn the engine on, if it sputters out gas, engine issue, if not, there is a clog.
I did that, it spewed, plugged it back in and turned it on again out of saddness that now we have an engine problem...

POOF!
It works!!!
Just came back from mowing!! 
Got 2-2.5 acres done! =D


Thanks all for the help!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Cut more frequently...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

O.k. if you think there is an engine problem, it could very well be the head gasket. That can be a cheap and easy fix. Some of the overhead valve engines have pretty narrow gaskets that are prone to leak. Can you check the engine compression?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabechef said:


> Cut more frequently...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4



Come over and cut 5, very hilly, fast growing, acres all the time, in boiling summer, full sun heat.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

SkagitBrooms said:


> O.k. if you think there is an engine problem, it could very well be the head gasket. That can be a cheap and easy fix. Some of the overhead valve engines have pretty narrow gaskets that are prone to leak. Can you check the engine compression?



No, there is no problem. When I disconected the last tube and turned the engine on, it spewed gas out. Then I plugged it all back in, turned it on and mowed heavy, tall grass for hours without any issues. 
It cleared the tube and everything is running perfectly now.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

secuono said:


> Come over and cut 5, very hilly, fast growing, acres all the time, in boiling summer, full sun heat.


I cut much more than 5 acres daily...I'm in the lawn business ,5 acres is way too much for a lawn tractor anyway...and I'm in Georgia, I know all about heat and humidity...and Georgia aint exactly flat, I cut hills that would make your butt pucker.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

secuono said:


> THIS THING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a engine pulse diaphragm, and yes its used to pump fuel...I've replaced about 5 of them on my mower, the plastic dissolves before the pump fails gor me.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am glad your up and running


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabechef said:


> I cut much more than 5 acres daily...I'm in the lawn business ,5 acres is way too much for a lawn tractor anyway...and I'm in Georgia, I know all about heat and humidity...and Georgia aint exactly flat, I cut hills that would make your butt pucker.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


Then, unless you have 20k for us to buy a real tractor and bush hog, regular riding mowers is it. There's nothing wrong with using a tiny lawn tractor, they don't overheat, can easily reach tough spots, turn on a dime and they are the only ones that can get the grass short. I don't want 8+ inch tall grass that always looks shaggy, hiding snakes, staying wet and it's way too much grass left over for the animals as well. 
We do 2-2.5 acres at a time, right at the limit of what the manufacturers say they can do. So that is what they will do unless they blow up or rust out to dust.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

What kind of mower is it? It must be made pretty good.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Those little pumps are NOT self priming, when you run out of gas, you need to get gas back up to them. 

If it happens again, you can follow the steps I gave you in my first post and you will be back up in a matter of minutes.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished mowing!
John deere is 2000, red mower has a brigs n stratton engine, not sure of brand, 1995? 
I'd have to go out with paper n pen to get the details. 
Both are wonderful and don't complain about the work, red one has a bad flat tire right now.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

secuono said:


> Then, unless you have 20k for us to buy a real tractor and bush hog, regular riding mowers is it. There's nothing wrong with using a tiny lawn tractor, they don't overheat, can easily reach tough spots, turn on a dime and they are the only ones that can get the grass short. I don't want 8+ inch tall grass that always looks shaggy, hiding snakes, staying wet and it's way too much grass left over for the animals as well.
> We do 2-2.5 acres at a time, right at the limit of what the manufacturers say they can do. So that is what they will do unless they blow up or rust out to dust.


Wasnt implying you get a bush hog and tractor...maybe a used commercial mower.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Icenine (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't think anyone adressed your tire question.

You can lift the mower somehow. Lift and block, jack, chain hoist, etc. then take off the whole tire and wheel. Take that assembly to any tire place or farm and barn store. They will throw a new tire on for you. 

Also, slime is your friend for small tubeless tires like that. Just make sure you tell a tire company if its in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Icenine said:


> Don't think anyone adressed your tire question.
> 
> You can lift the mower somehow. Lift and block, jack, chain hoist, etc. then take off the whole tire and wheel. Take that assembly to any tire place or farm and barn store. They will throw a new tire on for you.
> 
> ...



Slime didn't work, the whole tire seems to be done for. Terrible crack on the inside side, it needs a new tire. 
None of our farm stores will do anything for you. 
So can I buy a whole new tire and the metal rim it's on? Because we couldn't get the tire off at all. I did get the wheel off the mower. 
Will any car shop be able/have mower tires? Lowes has a bunch of different ones, but they are only the tire. 



Commercial mowers are still too expensive, we have two mowers, don't need a fancy one to do the same job they have no problems doing.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

tire shop can change tire for you. buy tire from lowes and take with you. It will have a snap ring, nut or bolt holding rim/wheel on lawn mower. there maybe a boot/cal over it in the center.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

You can always cut the old tire off with a hacksaw, clean up the rim with some sand paper if needed on the inside where the new tire hits the rim.

I have found that the new tires are easier to put on than it is to get the old ones off.
I use a couple of screw drivers and a little grease or Vaseline if its really a tight fit.

But a local gas station that installs tires will do it for just a few bucks, mine charges $5.


----------

